# Playdates in Northern Virginia



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Ack, I may be in Virginia this June but won't have a dog with me (or likely any spare time).  But I wish I could!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Bumping up.


----------

